# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  How Hardy are Tomato Frogs? Other Frogs? Need a Hardy frog!

## Poly

I may have a problem... when I woke up this morning it was 65F (15C) in my house, but my toads were out an about, didn't even bother them. The house was back up to 75 (25C) in about 30min, but I think the temperate range in my house is too great for a Pacman frog.

I read somewhere that Tomato frogs are pretty hardy, and although they need temps between 70 and 80, when the temp does go lower than normal, they won't stop eating like a pacman does, is this true? Are Tomato frogs Hardy?

Like I siad, the temperate range in my home is 60-85F. (Normally NEVER drops below 70F, but some mornings (maybe every 5 in 200 mornings) it does. 

Can you recommend a good, hardy frog for me?

Thanks,

~Royce

----------


## John Clare

They're more hardy than pacman frogs but I would never buy a frog if I could not meet its requirements.  Tolerances are a different matter.

----------


## bshmerlie

Just get a heatmat and stick it to the side of the tank. Hook it up to a thermostat so when it gets too cold some nights it will kick on and warn up the tank.

----------


## Poly

> They're more hardy than pacman frogs but I would never buy a frog if I could not meet its requirements. Tolerances are a different matter.


"Tolerances are a different matter." Well Put, I realize that, but all I was getting at it is that a Tomato frog seems to require a temperate range that is similar to my home, I read on a care sheet that during the day the need 70-75, and dropping down to 60-65 and night, so this frog can live comfortably in my house without have to add any heat, etc., whereas with a Paman, it would require another heat source.

----------


## Badger

Mostly all frogs/toads need some other form of heat or another, other than the room they are kept in. I would get a heating pad like stated above, or a light fixture with an incandescent bulb.

----------


## Raiden

I can't recommend hardy frogs, but I sure can reccomend some great heat laps and heating pads. :P

Seriously though, if you want something that needs higher temps, set up some kind of small heating element and put it somewhere that doesn't have a draft.

----------


## Poly

> I can't recommend hardy frogs, but I sure can reccomend some great heat laps and heating pads. :P
> 
> Seriously though, if you want something that needs higher temps, set up some kind of small heating element and put it somewhere that doesn't have a draft.


I know how to set up a heat pad, At the time I posted this thread I was looking for an amphibain that didn't require one.

----------


## coffeebaron

Hey Poly, I've had my Tomato frog for a little over 2 weeks now, and I can certainaily vouch for there resiliance. Mines actually gained some size and become fairly bold in a short space of time. 
I keep him at 72-73f during the day, and it drops to about 68f at night.And twice daily mistings. Horacio, as he/she is named, has gone from a dull rusty leaf colour to a solid deep orange. And seems so far to have a steady appetite.

Hope that helps you a little  :Smile:

----------

